# My Babies Are Growing Up!!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

So.. As some of you know, In early February one of my swordtails unexpected dropped. I was able to get 6 fry out of my main tank.

I currently have 3 still with me, and they are all doing GREAT! They have started to color up!

Here is where they started, at a couple days old:










Here is where they are now!! They will be 7 weeks old on Friday:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice! I feel like swordtail, guppy, and platy fry take FOREVER to grow up. It's definitely fun watching them do so though.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I know!! It didn't even seem like they were growing/changing until they started to get their colors.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

So beautiful ,congrats! I had a dropping of 13 guppy fry on March 16th, and they are growing up fast! I can't wait to see their colors


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

We have a koi sword pair that has been taught to not eat their babies and yesterday they got moved during water changes to a new love nest

They left behind in the old love nest about 50-75 babies from the last 2 drops that she had

i will try to get pics today of them. Some have really good markings and will be kept on for future breeding in house


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

arch aquatics said:


> We have a koi sword pair that has been taught to not eat their babies


How do you teach them to not eat their babies?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

If you put the babies in one of those clear brooders and let them in the tank

After the parents bang their noses enough they figure out that it hurts so we won't try to eat them!

A blessing for someone like me whom keeps a lot of tanks and may not have time to stop and grab a mother if she starts squirting


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, that is very cool. I guess I wouldn't have thought you could train them. But i suppose it is possible!

Here are some better pictures i look of them.

Oh and does anyone know what those three blackish vertical lines on the fry are or what they will turn out to look like when he is an adult? I'm just very curious, they look interesting at this point.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

They look really nice  Congrats on such beautiful fry.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel ur excitment! I just noticed that my first set of swordtail fry I had about 9 mths ago are starting to show the sex and the beginning part of the swordtail it starting to narrow out


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*it looks*

it looks like you might have a male and 2 females but the 2 that i think are females might change to males but i might be wrong about all of them.


----------

